

Brunch Is for Jerks - stang
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/11/opinion/sunday/brunch-is-for-jerks.html

======
rdlecler1
First world problems. So many people work long hours in NY that brunch is the
only time to socialize for many. Long live brunch!

------
dllthomas
Never been to a brunch in NYC, but Oakland has a ton of places offering a
great brunch, and this article certainly isn't going to stop me from visiting
them.

------
dvcc
This article slowly transformed into a parody as I read through. Even if not
the original intention, this piece was hilarious.

------
olgeni
Never mind, I stopped at "white people".

